# What is the SD card speed required for 6d?



## karen.tao (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone know the write speed of the 6D? 
Is the Sandisk Extreme Class 10 45mb/s fast enough?
Thanks


----------



## brad-man (Dec 9, 2012)

I would recommend the newer 95Mb/sec version for a few dollars more...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NDL56A/ref=dp_ob_title_ce] [url]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NDL56A/ref=dp_ob_title_ce [/url]


----------



## brad-man (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NDL56A/ref=dp_ob_title_ce  

Oops. This one


----------



## karen.tao (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't want to buy the extreme pro if the extreme is good enough though. 
Does anyone know the actual write speed of the 6d or where I can the information?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd get a card with a minimum write speed of 20mb/sec.
WATCH OUT. Read the specs. Write speeds are 1/3 and less of the card speed, which uses read speeds.
EXAMPLE: $70 SANDISK 45 mb/sec card has a 10mb/sec minimum read speed!
The *64GB SDXC Memory Card Extreme Class 10* from *SanDisk* is a high-performance memory card. It improves upon the previous version's 30 MB/s max read / write speed by offering faster 45 MB/s performance. *Minimum write speed is still 10 MB/s.* These data rates get you ready for the next shot faster, and cut down on wait time when you're transferring your work from card to PC.


Get the 95mb/sec card that was recommended, and you'll get at least 20-30mb/sec minimum write speeds. Max write speeds don't count for me.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/824149-REG/SanDisk_SDSDXPA_064G_A75_Extreme_Pro_64GB_SDHC_SDXC.html


----------



## karen.tao (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks guys, I appreciate the help. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

The maximum write speed is based on a totally erased (new) card. Formatting a card does not erase it unless its a low level format. Then the card has to first erase a block of data before it can write to it, and for a SD card, its SLOW.
The 6D, like the 5D MK III will probably have a low level format function for SD cards which will totally erase a card, but it will take a long time, maybe 20-30 minutes depending on card size, so its best done in a computer where you don't run your battery down.


----------

